# Compression fracture



## NaliniAAPC

Hi All,
What is the diagnosis code for Lumbar compression fracture?

Nalini CPC


----------



## dadhich.girish

Usually it is considered pathologic, so if not mentioned traumatic, code 733.13.


----------



## Rajebpt

yes 733.13 would be correct unless mentioned as traumatic


----------



## j.bedford

*Old Lumbar compression fracture*

I realize this is an old thread but I thought this would be the best place to put my question.

What if it states an old Lumbar compression fracture?  V67.4 for healed fractures but it never stated that it was healed.  Open for suggestions...


----------



## akila.p

733.13 is the correct code,but u have to see whether the fracture due any conditions like osteoporosis or osteopenia or multiple myeloma.If any following conditions documented in the report u must give both codes.


----------

